# lowered 17 vs 18 inch wheel



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

would it look funny (180hp) lowered with 17s vs the 18 inch rims ? 

i was thinking of getting just a new set of 17 rims and adjustable control arms. i'll save money on tires
i already have the coilovers from here


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

My car is on fat fives for the time being and it looks fine. Really, depends what wheel you put on it. Show us pics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

17's make you lower


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Factory 17s pretty low on coil overs
That being said is I bought new rims would for 18 and lower pro tires loved the look on my gti
Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

go lower


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

i'm running 17's all around. i dont have a more recent picture but i am tucking more tire now. 17's if you want to go low, 18's if you just want more of a dub look. all 4 of my tires poke out of the panels while still tucking tire


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

nice. what size tires?


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

17's



18's


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Vstone2262 said:


> 17's
> 
> 
> 
> 18's


Sorry for thread jacking, But I always see you at midwest shows when I dont have my TT. The one time I had my TT I couldnt find you (Scooters) I love the porsche wheels


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

18's don't give you any different of a look. You're just 1/2" higher so you don't hit as much stuff. If you do it properly it'll all look the same


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

G60JETGLI said:


> Sorry for thread jacking, But I always see you at midwest shows when I dont have my TT. The one time I had my TT I couldnt find you (Scooters) I love the porsche wheels


Thanks! My car was hiding in the corner last year. 

If you see me around dont be afraid to say hi!


----------



## tomstt (Nov 17, 2010)

Larger rims does not mean taller. The overall height will be almost the same a 225 45 17 will be 24.97 inches tall and a 225 40 18 will be 25.08 inches tall.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

180 on OEM 18s (no spacers) and lowered about 25mm. ^^^


----------

